# BG 3rd Birthday Party (Pic Heavy)



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Well BG will be 3 on Wednesday so we had a birthday party yesterday since my parents were over for Father's day. 

It's my birthday!





My gifts


Dis Cake Yummy




I lick all the icing then eat the cake


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Presents!

Sonny open it for me

NO SONNY DON'T TAKE MY GIFTS

We look together

OOOOHHHH Duck Foot

Grandma open jerky

NOM NOM NOM


Sonny photo bombed me LOL

Pawty's are tiring


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday BG and you really are a princess!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!BG! You sweet little Diva Girl, you!! Looks like you racked up with a great cake and fab gifts! Be a good girl and share.  :icescream:ccasion9:ccasion7:ccasion6:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes she is a spoiled brat... oh I mean princess..


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Princess BG!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princess GIGI (Jun 7, 2013)

*Happy 3rd Birthday BG!!!!*

ccasion4:ccasion4ccasion6:


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Happy birthday BG! Muchos loves  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww! Beautiful pics! ccasion6: ccasion4: BG!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone! She had a blast! She was in bed asleep by 8PM LOL


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my sweet sweet BG! How I love you! BIG birthday hugs to you my little girl, have a happy happy birthday! I wish you a long, happy & healthy life! :love2: ccasion2:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

BG your cookie is very large and very cute.....did you share? Hope your birthday was fun and you got lots of extra kisses from momma!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you LS! One day we need to get the girls together for their birthdays 

Yes she shared. Her and Sonny split 1/4 of it and the hounds split the rest.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday BG....that looked like a wonderful party you had...those are some great gifts...

( I have to admit I laughed out loud about Sonny photo bombing her )


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

nabi said:


> Happy Birthday BG....that looked like a wonderful party you had...those are some great gifts...
> 
> ( I have to admit I laughed out loud about Sonny photo bombing her )


I guess he thought he could look through the other side of the camera LOL

That photo cracks me up! He is so silly!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday BG. xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Happy birthday princess BG  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cbaileyc (May 15, 2013)

Haha! Too cute. Happy birthday!
C~


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday BG! Love the bone cake!! A friend got Kahlua one for her first birthday and it was the same thing here; the icing was the best part to them lol!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ccasion7:*Happy Birthday to the gorgeous Princess BG:queen: . that cookie looks yummy and you got some nice presents !!! *


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy 3rd birthday baby girl! I love your hat, you look so adorable in it! Looks like you had a great party!! Hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy birthday BG! Looks like it was a great party!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy happy birthday, BG!! Looks like an awesome party! So many great gifts!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone! She had a lot of fun!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Aww Happy Birthday Princess BG. I love her little face in those Birthday crown shots "Er Herm, Yessss I am a princess - Look at this crown!!!"


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Christie, does BG bark at the mailman? 

Just wondering...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Huh? No they don't even see the mailman lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh ok...well thanks. 




Haha I so love confusing you my dear...and keeping you guessing. :coolwink:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

You are so bad! Mailman gets there between 4-6 so will see if he has been by when I get home. Remember my mailman is not sexy lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing from unsexy mailman except 3 days of junk mail. Our new mailman is really slow!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Huly said:


> Nothing from unsexy mailman except 3 days of junk mail. Our new mailman is really slow!




Slow AND unsexy??? Wow poor you! That is an outrage! :sad3:


I have a strong feeling that next week the snail man will bring something a little more exciting than junk mail. :toothy8:



You know Christie, you are really quite lucky that your mailman is unsexy. As
you know mine is quite the opposite, and now it's gotten to the point where
even hubby is jealous! I asked him to check the mail today(we are in an
apartment building so he has to go downstairs to check it)...and he said 
"WHY? Isn't your LOVER going to bring it up to you?" :nhappy3: Only because
the super sweet sexy mailman brought my mail up for me once does not mean
he'll do it every time, pfff! Never mind the fact that he calls our mailman my
"lover".  What a big baby! lol :binky:

...point of the story is you don't need a sexy mailman, unless you need to
make your hubby jealous like a little high school girl. :tongue3:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol lol lol that is too funny! Making hubby a little jealous is a good thing as it keeps them on their toes. It also let's them know how special they are to have us as their wives 

You sneaky thing you mailing me something. I can't say squat though as I have been slowly working on a LS box.  picking things up as I see them. Just trying to find one thing and it should be ready


----------

